# clown loach in p tank



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

so in my compressus tank it became infested with snails







how long will a clown loach last in my tank?...and how much do they cost? think it will survive long enough to kill the snails?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

IMO-Should be risked anyhow.....
Manually remove the snails


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

divide your tank and put the loach on one side, then the other. repeat as necessary.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> divide your tank and put the loach on one side, then the other. repeat as necessary.


that is exactly what i have done in the past... clown loaches are far too awesome to risk in a tank with a piranha.

i got some clown loaches to take care of a snail infestation in my 75 gallon and i liked em so much that i set up a tank for them, so now they have their own tank and i remove snails by hand from my other tanks and feed them to my loaches.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

X3


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

well im going to buy one and when im done im giing it to my gf...wat else to they eat?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> divide your tank and put the loach on one side, then the other. repeat as necessary.


i concur


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Divider is obviously best way to go about it. I put in a 2" skunk botia in my pygo tank. I didnt use a divider. He decimated the snail population in 2 weeks. I had him for a few months then got one more skunk to keep him company. Big mistake next morning they were both gone. Snails are gone so best $2 fix Ive spent.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

1-2 Green Spotted Puffer fish with divider=no snails in a few days or less plus cool little bastards.


----------

